# Can't delete or format USB Stick



## Blingie (Jan 28, 2007)

I bought a 512MB A-DATA memory stick that was on sale today becuase my old one got stepped on.

Now after installing some portable apps onto it, I can't edit, delete or create files on it.
I tried to format it and it said the format was unable to complete and nothing got deleted.
I then tried the format software on the driver cd. It said the the format completed successfully, but when I checked, nothing had been deleted.
Next I tried MoveonBoot, a utility that deletes files when the computer first boots up. (http://www.softwarepatch.com/software/moveonboot.html) and that didn't work either!
I plugged it into my sister's laptop and I get exactly the same problems.
I then tried my mac. It didn't appear as a device, and when I went into disk utility, it would appear for a second and then dissappear every 5 seconds.
After searching the internet, I read about an HP formatting utility, which I also tried. When I attempt to format it using that program, it says that the device is write-protected.

The memory stick does not have a write-protect switch, and I am at loss as to what I should do. I've only bought it today!


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

is it recognized by ur OS. try a dos format


----------



## Blingie (Jan 28, 2007)

Tried DOS as well,. Didn't work.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

What 'Portable Apps' did you install? Have you tried installing them? And have you tried using erasing software like CCleaner, which erases things multiple times?
http://www.ccleaner.com/


----------

